# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  "Rikthimi" i virgjërisë për 1000 lekë!

## DI_ANA

Esmeralda Keta

Të mos jesh e virgjër, të të mungojë himeni (cipa e virgjërisë), mund ti kushtojë edhe të ardhmen një vajze. Kështu ndodhte rëndom në vendin tonë, jo vetëm dikur, kur pas natës së parë të martesës, çifti ishte i detyruar të tregonte çarçafët, por paradoksalisht ndodh edhe sot. Edhe sot, kur të gjithë ulërasim kush e kush më shumë sesa jemi emancipuar, sa kemi ecur përpara, ka çifte të reja që e bazojnë jetëgjatësinë e së ardhmes së tyre pikërisht në faktin je apo nuk je e virgjër. Por, rroftë mjekësia moderne! Shkenca ka ecur përpara. Pikërisht për të rregulluar këtë problem, ekziston e ashtuquajtura kirurgjia gjinekologjike, ku me një fije per i, himeni mund të qepet dhe upsss.... je sërish e virgjër. Dhe ky është një treg që ka një klientelë jo fort të vogël. Ka plot vajza që u drejtohen klinikave private për të bërë një qepje, sepse princat e tyre të kaltër ua ka vënë si kusht kryesor. Në shumicën e rasteve ky princ, për të cilin më shumë rëndësi ka një copë himeni se sa njeriu me të cilën po martohet, është emigrant, njeri që ka shëtitur botën dhe ka parë shumë. Por ama, vajzën me të cilën do të martohet e do të paprekur, ashtu siç e ka bërë nëna.
Fenomeni
Dikur, të abortoje një fëmijë ishte gati e pamundur. Por kishte gjithmonë një zgjidhje, megjithëse në shumë raste mund të rezultonte edhe fatale. Për të shpëtuar nga turpi që i kishte zënë, njerëzit kishin shpikur plakat, të cilat nuk kishin asnjë lidhje me profesionin e mjekut, por vetëm një guxim prej të çmenduri. Dhe çuditërisht ne kemi më shumë frikë nga turpi, nga ajo se çfarë do të thonë të tjerët për ne, se sa nga vdekja. Pikërisht për këtë arsye, ata u drejtoheshin plakave, të cilat me mjete krejt primitive, kryesisht shtiza, e bënin sallatë barkun e një gruaje dhe fëmija i padëshiruar nuk ekzistonte më. Shpeshherë nuk ia dilte të rezistonte as gruaja, por kjo pak rëndësi kishte. Sot aborti nuk është më kaq i dhimbshëm. Ka me qindra klinika apo spitale shtetërore, ku mund të heqësh pa shumë dhimbje fizike një shtatzëni të paplanifikuar. Tashmë ka më shumë liri seksuale, ka më shumë partnerë në jetën e një femre. Por ka dalë në dritë një tjetër fenomen. Vajzat duan të jenë sërish të virgjëra. Në fakt nuk është se këtë e bëjnë me dëshirën e vet, por ua kërkojnë personat me të cilët kanë vendosur të kalojnë jetën. Dhe në këtë situatë, ata pranojnë më mirë që të gjejnë një zgjidhje tek mjekësia, sesa ti rrëfejnë të vërtetën partnerit të tyre. Shkaqet janë nga më të ndryshmet. Por arsyeja kryesore lidhet me faktin se këto çifte krijohen me shkesi, ku sebep për parjen e të dy palëve është bërë një i afërt, i cili ka hyrë garant për ndershmërinë e vajzës, pa pyetur më parë vajzën nëse ka pasur apo jo një lidhje dashurie, pasi për një pjesë të madhe të shqiptarëve marrëdhëniet paramartesore janë tabu. E gjendur në këtë situatë, ku vajza nuk ka guximin dhe të zhgënjejë njerëzit e fisit, pranon në heshtje. Në shumë raste, nata e parë e martesës kthehet në një dramë, pasi të nesërmen në mëngjes burri i ri, i mashtruar kërkon të kthejë në shtëpinë e saj vajzën, pasi nuk e ka gjetur të virgjër. Në raste të tjera, kur vajza është më finoke dhe i pëlqen djali, vendos të realizojë ëndrrën e saj. Shtiret si e virgjër dhe ndërkohë thur planin. Gjithçka është e planifikuar mirë. Vetëm pak ditë përpara martesës, vajza shkon tek një profesioniste, e cila i rindërton cipën e himenit, e qep dhe nusja është ashtu siç e donte dhëndri. Në shumë raste, këto çifte kanë një Happy End dhe të dy bashkëshortët jetojnë të lumtur e të gëzuar... Fatkeqësisht ndodh edhe kështu. Çifte të reja, që në vend të së vërtetës, preferojnë ta nisin jetën me një gënjeshtër të madhe.

Marre nga Gazeta "Shekulli"

Pas leximit të këtij artikulli,mendoni ju se është e drejtë dhe normale një fenomen i tillë për të rifituar virgjërinë e humbur duke gënjyer për hir të një mentaliteti?

Cili është mendimi juaj për këto vajza?

Respekte

----------


## Zombi

> Pas leximit të këtij artikulli,mendoni ju se është e drejtë dhe normale një fenomen i tillë për të rifituar virgjërinë e humbur duke gënjyer për hir të një mentaliteti?


Mendoj qe eshte pergjigjja e duhur per ata qe preokupohen me çeshtje te tilla: Do vigjinitet, ja virgjinitet!

----------


## Gimi3

> *DI_ANA:*
> 
> Pas leximit të këtij artikulli,mendoni ju se është e drejtë dhe normale një fenomen i tillë për të rifituar virgjërinë e humbur duke gënjyer për hir të një mentaliteti?
> 
> Cili është mendimi juaj për këto vajza?
> 
> Respekte


Shume gjera te çuditshme po ndodhin sot !

" Princat e kalter " trurin e kane shume te " virgjer " - te pa shfrytezuar , 
Shume nga ata jane avanturista te cilet kishin plote femra e ne fund kur vie  koha per martese shtron pyetjen " zemer , a je e virgjer " ?

----------


## Blue_sky

Injoranca duhet luftuar me injorance!

----------


## alibaba

Dihet menjëherë. Virgjiniteti natyral dallon nga virgjiniteti artificial sikur nata me ditë.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Dihet menjëherë. Virgjiniteti natyral dallon nga virgjiniteti artificial sikur nata me ditë.


Aty mbahu ti aty...

----------


## maryp

sa keq qe te fillosh jeten bashkshorterore me nje mashtrim...
ketij fenomeni mund ti jap vetem nje emer INJORANCE.. dhe me vjen keq per keta femra qe nuk kane respek per veten e tyre..

----------


## alibaba

> Aty mbahu ti aty...


Ku mbahem unë është problemi imi, tema është për këto vajzat që po  qepin.

Dhe unë u përgjigja mjaft mirë, se është punë që e di, se menjëherë dihet, veç nëse martohen me dikënd që nuk ka pa asnjëherë vaginë, mund ta mashtrojnë.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Ku mbahem unë është problemi imi, tema është për këto vajzat që po  qepin.
> 
> Dhe unë u përgjigja mjaft mirë, se është punë që e di, se menjëherë dihet, veç nëse martohen me dikënd që nuk ka pa asnjëherë vaginë, mund ta mashtrojnë.


Pse ben si ekspert himeni (lere vaginen). Je gje gjinekolog? Nje plastike e mire eshte praktikisht e padallueshme ... dhe sjell edhe gjakderdhje te vogel.
Si pretendon ta dallosh ti... apo do jesh ndonje tip hamshori qe vetem zhvirgjeron dhe je be ekspert?

----------


## alibaba

O shoq, le mos ban hajgare, pashë besën, nji sen qe dihet dihet. Ajo që qepet qepet vetëm në një qosh këndej nga dalja. Nuk ësht sikur himeni natyror.

----------


## xhuliana

> Esmeralda Keta
> 
> Të mos jesh e virgjër, të të mungojë himeni (cipa e virgjërisë), mund ti kushtojë edhe të ardhmen një vajze. 
> 
> Pas leximit të këtij artikulli,mendoni ju se është e drejtë dhe normale një fenomen i tillë për të rifituar virgjërinë e humbur duke gënjyer për hir të një mentaliteti?
> 
> Cili është mendimi juaj për këto vajza?
> 
> Respekte


Ky mentaliteti na ka lene mbrapa...!!!!
Me vjen me te vertete gjynah per ato vajza qe detyrohen dhe arrijne deri ne kete pike....!

Mire brezi i vjeter,por edhe shume djem te sotem qe jan gjasme te modernizuar se kan pa boten, pasi i kan kaluar 30 vajza neper duar, nusen e tyre e duan te paprekur!!mahhh...eshte per tu cmend!!!!!

----------


## alibaba

> Mire brezi i vjeter,por edhe shume djem te sotem qe jan gjasme te modernizuar se kan pa boten, pasi i kan kaluar 30 vajza neper duar, nusen e tyre e duan te paprekur!!mahhh...eshte per tu cmend!!!!!


Vetë vajzat e kërkojnë një djalë "macho"/
Pse a e merr vajza për burrë një të virgjër?

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

nuk perben lajm,ky fakt dihet qe prej te pakten 20 vjetesh e ne kohe te diktatures gocat e parise komuniste e benin....
Aktualisht ka nje perqindje qe  nusen e do se sben te virgjer... Kush ve kete kusht nuk te merr se po te dashuron cmendurisht,thjesht po flasim per martesat me shkuesi...
Ne keto lloj martesash normalisht qe virgjeria e femres ka rendesine e vet,nder te tjera gjera shihet edhe kjo...
Kur te mbarojne keto lloj martesash normal qe edhe kjo kerkese do bjere....

Mos te harrojme qe vajzat jo te virgjera qe martohen me shkuesi jane shtuar,pasi nuk kane arritur te bejne per vete asnje nga dashnoret.....edhe kjo kategori vajzash nuk me duket se perben kategorine e mrekullueshme... Po te ishin te zonjat nuk do e kishin lene veten ne dore te shkuesit me nje ose nje tufe dashnoresh nga prapa.....

----------


## iliria e para

Para 15 vjetesh kan filluar disa klinika private ne suedi ta bejne kete pune. Kan bere biznes te forte me femra te lindjes. Ka disa vjet qe nje keso klinikash eshte hapur edhe ne Bejrut.  Sigurisht se ka edhe ilegale... E kerkoni, ja ku e keni. Mentaliteti dhe nderi!!

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mendimi im per keto vajza eshte se jane vajza pa dinjitet, pa kurajo dhe gjithmone do vuajne per mosguximin qe kane per te treguar te verteten dhe per te diskutuar rreth saj. Ne  nje poezi te shkurter te Getes jane 2 vargje:




> Guximin ke humbur, gjithçka ke humbur,
> Do ish' me mire mos kishe lindur.


Po lidh keto dy vargje me pergjigjen time. Çdo njeriu jeta i paraqet situata te ndryshme, qe here-here nuk jane ne doren tone per ti zgjidhur. Keshtu pra, disa vajza mund te kene patur nje lidhje dashurie me nje perfundim te trishte dhe si pasoje nuk jane te virgjera. Ata nuk kane bere ndonje faj, eshte jeta qe u ka bere nje padrejtesi nese mund te themi keshtu. Faji i ketyre vajzave eshte se nuk kane guximin qe ne nje tjeter lidhje te tregojne gjith te verteten dhe te "tremben" per diçka qe nuk ka qene ne dore te tyre. 

Jane disa tipe te tjera vajzash pastaj qe nuk kemi çfare te flasim per to qe kush i ka dale i pari ne rruge dhe kane shkuar me te. Per keto nuk di çfare te them, jane nje llum i vertet dhe mjer ai mashkull qe bie ne doren  e ketyre femrave.

Por, nuk mund te le ketu pa permendur dhe meshkujt. Kur keta tregohen xhentelmena, ne jemi djem te kulturuar, te emancipuar etj etj, perse nuk sillen si te tille? Keta pra jane disa sylesher qe ecin me sy mbyll dhe nuk dine te shijojne momentet e jetes, nuk e shohin se ç'ndodh ne boten rreth tyre. 

Si perfundim, sipas mendimit tim, si vajzat qe shkojne te rifitojne "virgjerine" me 1000 leke, ashtu dhe disa djem qe e kerkojne medoemos virgjerine dhe nuk vleresojne anet e tjera te nje femre jane te prapambetur dhe keta nuk ia dine kuptimin fjales emancipim.

----------


## iliria e para

*Emigrantët i duan gratë e virgjëra*


Më e njohura për këto punë është Sabireja, e cila e ka shtëpinë afër Pazarit të Ri. Ka një shtëpi tipike tiranase, njëkatëshe me mur rrethues, jo shumë afër rrugës kryesore. Pikërisht siç duhet të jetë një shtëpi, ku njeriu futet të bëjë diçka fshehurazi, pa rënë në sy të njerëzve. Ajo ka punuar më herët mamie, ka pritur ardhjen në jetë të qindra fëmijëve, por tashmë ka dalë në pension që prej disa vjetësh. Duket se e ka të vështirë të ndahet nga profesioni i saj dhe ka gjetur një mënyrë për të qenë sa më shumë e lidhur. Tashmë nuk pret më ardhjen në jetë të vogëlushëve, por kujdeset që të ndërtojë një tjetër ëndërr të vajzave: martesën. "Më vjen keq për vajzat, - tregon Sabireja. - Pasi shumica e tyre nuk e bëjnë me dëshirë, por duan të martohen (qesh) dhe ka nga ata djem që nuk i marrin po nuk qenë të virgjëra. Më vjen keq që djemtë e shikojnë një copë himeni si garanci për jetën". Sabireja tregon edhe se si realizohen këto meremetime, sa zgjatin dhe cilët janë rreziqet dhe cila kategori vajzash i drejtohen kryesisht asaj për të bërë një gjë të tillë.
*Si realizohet*
Sabireja thotë se gjithçka varet nga forma e organit gjenital të femrës dhe cipa e himenit. Ajo tregon gjithashtu se e gjithë kjo është një punë e pastër mjekësore dhe nëse personi që e merr përsipër nuk e njeh mjekësinë mirë, atëherë mund të rrezikojë edhe jetën e pacientes, pasi mund të ketë komplikacione. "Organi gjenital ka forma të ndryshme dhe në varësi të formës, varen edhe lehtësitë apo vështirësitë që krijohen për një gjë të tillë, - tregon Sabireja. - Ka të tilla që janë në formë trëndafili, në formë karafili, por ka edhe të tjerë që nuk kanë fare cipë. Pikërisht në këtë raste ndërhyrja është më e vështirë dhe bëhet me anestezi lokale pasi qepen muret e organit gjenital", - tregon Sabireja. Sipas saj, kryesisht këto ndërhyrje janë fare të thjeshta dhe kanë një çmim shumë të lirë, pasi zgjasin vetëm pak minuta. "Për ato më të lehta që zhvillohen edhe në kushte shtëpiake marrin një shumë tepër simbolike, 1 mijë lekë të reja, ndërsa ato më të vështirat që bëhen me anestezi lokale janë më të shtrenjta dhe shkojnë deri në 10 mijë lekë të reja". Sipas Sabiresë, që është një personazh mjaft i njohur në kryeqytet, thotë se çdo gjë ka marifetin e saj. Shtizat që dikur përdoreshin për abortet, janë zëvendësuar nga gjilpërat që rindërtojnë himenin. "Qepja bëhet me anë të gjilpërave, që gjithashtu kanë forma të ndryshme, - shpjegon Sabireja. - Më të përdorurat janë gjilpërat me hark, ose ato në formë gjysmë hëne, në të cilat futet një fije peri dhe qepet cipa e mbetur". Por e gjitha kjo ka një kohëzgjatje të caktuar dhe nëse e kalon këtë afat, rrezikon që sakrifica për t'u dukur e virgjër të të shkojë dëm. "Që nga dita kur bëhet qepja mund të zgjasë maksimumi deri në 7 ditë. Nëse brenda këtij afati, vajza nuk kryen marrëdhënie seksuale, nuk mbetet asnjë shenjë nga "virgjëria e shtirur", pasi fillojnë e bien penjtë", - shpjegon më tej Sabireja. Ekspertja që i bën vajzat të duken të virgjëra, thotë se në shumicën e rasteve mashtrimi ecën dhe meshkujt e kanë të pamundur ta dallojnë që nuk kanë të bëjnë me një virgjëri të vërtetë, por vetëm me një të sajuar. "Sigurisht që ka edhe nga ata djem që kanë dyshime për këtë gjë. Ka vetëm një mënyrë për ta provuar. Djali duhet të fusë gishtin në organin gjenital të vajzës dhe të prekë penjtë, të cilët nuk kanë rënë ende", - tregon ajo, ndërsa shton se në shumë raste, një qepje e tillë mund të bëhet edhe sipër tavolinës.
*Pretendentët*
Sipas Sabiresë, e cila pohon se nuk është e vetmja në kryeqytet që merret me një zanat të tillë, në të gjitha rastet vajzat që i vijnë për t'u qepur janë nga fshati. "Në asnjë rast nuk më ka qëlluar që të vijë një vajzë nga qyteti që ta kërkojë një gjë të tillë, megjithëse unë bëj deri në 10 raste të tilla në një muaj", - shpjegon ajo, e cila shton se e gjithë kjo lidhet edhe me mentalitetin e familjeve dhe të opinionit që i rrethon. Ndërsa shpjegon se në shumicën e rasteve, djemtë që kërkojnë që vajza me të cilën do martohen, janë emigrantë. "Është për të ardhur keq, - tregon më tej ajo, - pasi djemtë që e kërkojnë një gjë të tillë, janë djem që kanë jetuar për një kohë të gjatë në emigracion, kryesisht në Angli dhe Itali. Kthehen në Shqipëri pas 10 vjetësh dhe vendosin të martohen, por e kanë si kusht që vajza të jetë e virgjër dhe kryesisht këto punë bëhen me mblesëri", - shpjegon më tej ajo.

----------


## EdiR

Gjithmone betohem se nuk do te shkuraj ne keto temat qe diskutohet virgjeria dhe perseri nuk kam forcen e duhur per ti rezistuar.

Per mendimin tim mashtrimi eshte me i keq sesa humbja e virgjerise.
Problemi yne si komb nuk eshte se c'fare duan djemte por se si jane te ndertuara keto mardhenie, edukata e secilit. Qe nga viti 91 e deri me sot me qindra mije njerez jane larguar nga Shqiperia, shumica e te cileve djem te rinj duke bere qe te kete nje number me te madh vajzash sesa djemsh, ne Shqiperi apo edhe ne bote perendimore, luftrat, drogat, aksidentet, etj marrin me shume jete meshkujsh sesa femrash; me shume arsye qe meshkujt te kerkojne vajza te tilla. Ne anen tjeter te medaljes qendron botkuptimi Shqiptar dhe vajzat "mendje lehta"(c'fare dua te them para se te me gjykoni pa te drejte eshte ) qe perdorin forma dhe mjete nga me te ndryshmet te arijne ne nje mardhenie apo martese. Kjo gje megjithese duket siperfaqesore i ka rrenjet shume thelle, tek ekonomia, arsimi, kultura, respekti per veten, shoqeria, etj. Qendroi besnik/e besimeve te tua, prezanto veten ashtu si je dhe jam shume i sigurt qe dikush do te kete sy te shikoje me larg sesa virgjeria.
Kalofshi mire,
Jam nxituar dhe nuk kam kohe tani por shpresoj te kethehem perseri deri athere diskutoni me pasion.
Ed

----------


## <<...Anty...>>

*Beh... gjeja me e rendesishme eshte sinqeriteti dhe besimi ne nje lidhje... qoftë martese ose jo... Nje vajze mund te kete eksperiencat e saj seksuale ose ndoshta nje dashuri qe nuk ka ecur dhe ketu nuk ka asgje per tu alarmuar... Kjo nuk do te thote qe ajo patjeter duhet te jete ku**** ashtu si rendom flasin meshkujt shqipare...
Mentaliteti eshte ai qe eshte... injoranca eshte teper e madhe... per fat te keq... ne rradhe te pare eshte njeriu per mua... te tjerat nuk kane rendesi...
Te besh keto lloj nderhyrjesh per mua eshte absurde... mashtron veten ne rradhe te pare me pas partenerin tend... eshte nje veprim teper i ulet...
Te jesh e paster ne shpirt... por lumturia ne cift nuk varet nga virgjeria...*

----------


## Albi

Mua me  habit fakti se kjo teme perqendrohet me shume ke EMIGRANTET..a jan ata qe kur vin ne shqiperi vin ''Gjasme'' me frym evropiane a jan ata qe shtiren sikur kan pare boten edhe duan te hecin me hapin e botes atere pse duhet ta ken kaq problem punen e virgjeris.Mos ndoshta jan femrat qe e sjellin ket faktor mashturs ke vetja e tyre duke u nisur me interesin e perfitimit nga egoizmi tyre.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Esmeralda Keta
> 
> Të mos jesh e virgjër, të të mungojë himeni (cipa e virgjërisë), mund t’i kushtojë edhe të ardhmen një vajze. Kështu ndodhte rëndom në vendin tonë, jo vetëm dikur, kur pas natës së parë të martesës, çifti ishte i detyruar të tregonte çarçafët, por paradoksalisht ndodh edhe sot. Edhe sot, kur të gjithë ulërasim kush e kush më shumë sesa jemi emancipuar, sa kemi ecur përpara, ka çifte të reja që e bazojnë jetëgjatësinë e së ardhmes së tyre pikërisht në faktin je apo nuk je e virgjër. Por, rroftë mjekësia moderne! Shkenca ka ecur përpara. Pikërisht për të rregulluar këtë problem, ekziston e ashtuquajtura “kirurgjia gjinekologjike”, ku me një fije per i, himeni mund të qepet dhe upsss.... je sërish e virgjër. Dhe ky është një treg që ka një klientelë jo fort të vogël. Ka plot vajza që u drejtohen klinikave private për të bërë një qepje, sepse princat e tyre të kaltër ua ka vënë si kusht kryesor. Në shumicën e rasteve ky princ, për të cilin më shumë rëndësi ka një copë himeni se sa njeriu me të cilën po martohet, është emigrant, njeri që ka shëtitur botën dhe ka parë shumë. Por ama, vajzën me të cilën do të martohet e do të paprekur, ashtu siç e ka bërë nëna.
> Fenomeni
> Dikur, të abortoje një fëmijë ishte gati e pamundur. Por kishte gjithmonë një zgjidhje, megjithëse në shumë raste mund të rezultonte edhe fatale. Për të shpëtuar nga turpi që i kishte zënë, njerëzit kishin shpikur plakat, të cilat nuk kishin asnjë lidhje me profesionin e mjekut, por vetëm një guxim prej të çmenduri. Dhe çuditërisht ne kemi më shumë frikë nga turpi, nga ajo se çfarë do të thonë të tjerët për ne, se sa nga vdekja. Pikërisht për këtë arsye, ata u drejtoheshin plakave, të cilat me mjete krejt primitive, kryesisht shtiza, e bënin sallatë barkun e një gruaje dhe fëmija i padëshiruar nuk ekzistonte më. Shpeshherë nuk ia dilte të rezistonte as gruaja, por kjo pak rëndësi kishte. Sot aborti nuk është më kaq i dhimbshëm. Ka me qindra klinika apo spitale shtetërore, ku mund të heqësh pa shumë dhimbje fizike një shtatzëni të paplanifikuar. Tashmë ka më shumë liri seksuale, ka më shumë partnerë në jetën e një femre. Por ka dalë në dritë një tjetër fenomen. Vajzat duan të jenë sërish të virgjëra. Në fakt nuk është se këtë e bëjnë me dëshirën e vet, por ua kërkojnë personat me të cilët kanë vendosur të kalojnë jetën. Dhe në këtë situatë, ata pranojnë më mirë që të gjejnë një zgjidhje tek mjekësia, sesa t’i rrëfejnë të vërtetën partnerit të tyre. Shkaqet janë nga më të ndryshmet. Por arsyeja kryesore lidhet me faktin se këto çifte krijohen me shkesi, ku sebep për parjen e të dy palëve është bërë një i afërt, i cili ka hyrë garant për ndershmërinë e vajzës, pa pyetur më parë vajzën nëse ka pasur apo jo një lidhje dashurie, pasi për një pjesë të madhe të shqiptarëve marrëdhëniet paramartesore janë tabu. E gjendur në këtë situatë, ku vajza nuk ka guximin dhe të zhgënjejë njerëzit e fisit, pranon në heshtje. Në shumë raste, nata e parë e martesës kthehet në një dramë, pasi të nesërmen në mëngjes burri i ri, i mashtruar kërkon të kthejë në shtëpinë e saj vajzën, pasi nuk e ka gjetur të virgjër. Në raste të tjera, kur vajza është më finoke dhe i pëlqen djali, vendos të realizojë ëndrrën e saj. Shtiret si e virgjër dhe ndërkohë thur planin. Gjithçka është e planifikuar mirë. Vetëm pak ditë përpara martesës, vajza shkon tek një profesioniste, e cila i rindërton cipën e himenit, e qep dhe nusja është ashtu siç e donte dhëndri. Në shumë raste, këto çifte kanë një “Happy End” dhe të dy bashkëshortët jetojnë të lumtur e të gëzuar... Fatkeqësisht ndodh edhe kështu. Çifte të reja, që në vend të së vërtetës, preferojnë ta nisin jetën me një gënjeshtër të madhe.
> 
> Marre nga Gazeta "Shekulli"
> 
> Pas leximit të këtij artikulli,mendoni ju se është e drejtë dhe normale një fenomen i tillë për të rifituar virgjërinë e humbur duke gënjyer për hir të një mentaliteti?
> ...


Respekte DI_ANA.
DI_ANA po mire ato vajza po qe se ruheshin aq shume nga ai mentalitet sic po shkruan gazeta qe genjejne per hir te tij nuk do e kishin me te thjeshte te prisnin?
Apo bjeri ti biem edhe pastaj mentaliteti.

Kot nuk e vejne edhe femrat kete punen e mentalitetit per meshkujt.Do te kishte disi Barazi te pakten.


P.s Shprehja : *Trimi i mire me shoke shume.* nuk ma merr mendja se ka lindur kot.


Eshte e kote ajo puna e virgjerise sipas meje se mund te ndodhin zhgenjime ne dashuri.   

Jam zhgenjyer per vete prandaj them.    :perqeshje:

----------

